# My latest truck



## Ambull (Mar 25, 2018)

Picked up a 96 Dodge Ram Cummins with 200K miles on it. Around here this truck is a unicorn, because it has zero rust on it. I painted the bottom of the body with bedliner and changed the bumpers. The front bumper is off a 2012 Ram with conversion brackets that I bought on Ebay. It is a Laramie with a manual transmission. Love this truck!


----------



## Ole Reb (Mar 25, 2018)

Looks nice,love manual transmission trucks.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Pics ain't showing up for me.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 28, 2018)

I can't see them either.

NYH1.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (May 9, 2018)

Bank must own it still.


----------



## Evan (May 31, 2018)

Lol id love to have a 96 my 02 is about to push passed the 300k mark

Its a unicorn cause its a semi low mileage clean 12valve.

Built 47re and rh trannies are starting to chip away at the 5 speed manual popularity as guys are pushing more and more power through them. The 727 3 speed is bullett proof ofcourse with upgraded. The 47s are a 727 with a overdrive unit and can hold massive power and dont loose boost when shifting can be tuned for street or drag trucks running 10s


----------

